
Why We Love Lists - Merick
http://gojurnal.com/2015/12/14/why-we-love-lists/
======
tribe
You might also be interested in this:

[http://paulgraham.com/nthings.html](http://paulgraham.com/nthings.html)

~~~
Merick
Great recommendation! Thanks for pointing me to it. :)

